
Post Quantum Cryptography - 68c12c16
https://access.redhat.com/blogs/766093/posts/3031361
======
dsacco
Heh, this looks familiar. The article is suspiciously similar to the Wikipedia
page for Post-Quantum Cryptography: [https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Post-
quantum_cryptography](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Post-
quantum_cryptography). Especially the algorithms section.

This is poorly executed content marketing, in my opinion. It doesn't really
explain much that you can't get out of simply reading the Wikipedia page, and
stops short of where I figured there might be some really interesting
breakdown or insight.

